# The even higher prices of chicken wings



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2013)

Went to Sam's club today and strolled around for a while and decided to do some chicken wings over a fire pit with some oak and hickory today. When i got home I lightly salted the wings and threw them in a 3 gallon freezer bag to set a while. I noticed the package the chicken came in felt like an anchor... I supposedly bought  7.54 lbs.  I weighed the zip lock bag and there was only 6.50 lbs. That brought the wings from 2.17 per lb to 2.51 per lb which was an extra cost of 2.25 I paid for water weight........ It amazes me that the chicken wing has become the most expensive part of the chicken. I remember they used to give them away at the store. It wasn't long ago I was getting them at Kmart for .99 lb....Looks like those days are over and I bet soon we'll be paying over 4.00 per lb













IMG_0090.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 4, 2013






Thanks for listening

Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 4, 2013)

I refuse to pay those prices, wings just ain't worth that.
When we want wings, I buy 10-12 chickens for .88 a pound, cut off the wings and cut up the rest of the bird for other stuff.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree Joe, it's crazy! I get split breasts on sale for .99/lb and leg quarters for.79/lb and wings which have hardly any meat are 1.99/lb regular here and I catch them on sale for 1.19/lb sometimes. Popularity drives prices.

That sucks about all the water in the pack though, 1 lb of water, that's a pint of water!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe, morning..... Holy cow.... did they advertise 16% added stuff ???  They must have been glazed/frozen and repacked....  Dave


----------



## altarose (Jan 9, 2013)

I hear ya on the crazy prices, in my area wings are $4 a pound and up, a good sale for nice pork ribs is $3 and I paid $6 a pound for brisket yesterday 

Funny thing is, within a 20 mile radius of where I live there are 6 feedlots and many cattle farmers, probably pushing 200,000 head


----------



## humdinger (Jan 9, 2013)

altarose said:


> I hear ya on the crazy prices, in my area wings are $4 a pound and up, a good sale for nice pork ribs is $3 and I paid $6 a pound for brisket yesterday
> 
> Funny thing is, within a 20 mile radius of where I live there are 6 feedlots and many cattle farmers, probably pushing 200,000 head


LOL sounds like you need to go for a little walk one night when no one is looking! lol jk


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 9, 2013)

I was in Kansas a couple of years ago for a two week class. I meet a guy that lives there and in the jaw-jacking that we were doing, he mentioned that his girlfriends job at the local chicken processing plant was to stuff the inside of whole birds with shaved ice just before packaging. That water gets a nice profit at the scales.

Brad


----------



## linguica (Jan 9, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Joe, morning..... Holy cow.... did they advertise 16% added stuff ???  They must have been glazed/frozen and repacked....  Dave


I think what he's talking about is the absorptive pad placed under the wings when they are packaged. I goes in dry, but by the time you open the package they have soaked up a considerable amount of liquid.    I have always thought wings are the best part on the bird and use to buy them in Chinatown for 20 cents a pound. Now on the news yesterday I heard the McDonald's is thinking about selling wings also. With all this genetic engineering why can't some one develop a "helicopter chicken" that has eight wings?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Linguica said:


> With all this genetic engineering why can't some one develop a "helicopter chicken" that has eight wings?



While they're at it, I hope they develop a 'shar pei' chicken...I LOVE chicken skin!!!!! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## wes w (Jan 9, 2013)

We usually buy chicken wings on sale and freeze them, unless I get a wild hair and just go get some in the middle of an all day smoke.

I've also noticed a lot of water in chicken products.   If they can live with it, I can live without it.   They're the only ones that have to answer for it in the long run.

Wes


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

My Dad was a cattle farmer....amongst other stuff on the farm. Y'all don't want me to get on my soap box about costs of goods and the amount of monies the farmers don't get. I have noticed a change in quality too. I will check out prices when I go shopping this weekend to see where we compare.


----------



## linguica (Jan 9, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> My Dad was a cattle farmer....amongst other stuff on the farm. Y'all don't want me to get on my soap box about costs of goods and the amount of monies the farmers don't get. I have noticed a change in quality too. I will check out prices when I go shopping this weekend to see where we compare.


No one in their right mind would ever think it's the American farmer is either getting rich or the reason food costs are as high as they are. Cooperate farms, high cost of transportation, and retail profits are the culprits draining our wallets. Corporate farms are also ruining the quality and variety of the foods we eat. After spending 34 years in retail food sales, i have seen a multitude of down hill changes in both.             Sorry....just a pet peeve of mine...I'll go take my meds now.      
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Take meds...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Linguica said:


> No one in their right mind would ever think it's the American farmer is either getting rich or the reason food costs are as high as they are. Cooperate farms, high cost of transportation, and retail profits are the culprits draining our wallets. Corporate farms are also ruining the quality and variety of the foods we eat. After spending 34 years in retail food sales, i have seen a multitude of down hill changes in both.             Sorry....just a pet peeve of mine...I'll go take my meds now.      :icon_evil:  Take meds... :icon_eek:



I totally  agree with you. My soap box too.....we were a family farm. Dad also raised cotton....I work with textiles. Arrrgh! (Yes I did take my BPressure pills! :devil:)
Talking with some folks in the know....and I am not pointing fingers.....a lot of the commodity traders hoard things to make prices go up. 

I know rising costs are a hot spot and I apologize if I stirred the pot!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Due to me being the main earner for a family of 4 for so long, I have learned to be fairly frugal about what I buy. For many years I only shop the sales and only bought what that particular stores had on sale. Having 4 stores within 3 miles of the house this gave me an advantage to work them pretty good…..  The last time I bought chicken pieces I paid .89 cent a pound…… Legs, thighs, breast, and wings…..I buy them by the flat. I wrap the entire package with meat paper just to help protect it as much as I can from freezer burn, but it will not be in the freezer for more that 3 months…..I will rotate it out as fast as I can…..If nothing else I will smoke it and use it for seasonings….Smoke some breast a while back.. I wound up smoking to much so I refroze it…..then my wife took it out and made smoked chicken salad with it…….  MMMmmm!!!!  Some good stuff there !!!!


----------



## linguica (Jan 9, 2013)

That is how you want to shop. #1 buy only on sale. This applies to meat and produce. When on sale produce is usually in season and the freshest, the meat is fresher  with a better turn over.Buy and freeze whenever possible.  #2 Any shelf stable product, try to by a six month supply. #3 Check  all the sales ads in your area. My wife has done this for over 27 years and i doubt if the supermarkets have made more than 1% profit on her when she shops. #4 local farmers markets, many possibilities there.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 10, 2013)

Linguica and Shoney Boy....yall have made some great points.  Hubby and I have been talking about how to reduce food costs each month.  We have 5 people in the house...sometimes 6 when the grand is with us.  Cutting costs is a good thing.  Going to have a garden this summer too...and have a friend who runs a produce stand.  I will pay more attention to the prices on chicken this weekend...to see what ours locally are running.


----------



## pellet (Jan 10, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> I was in Kansas a couple of years ago for a two week class. I meet a guy that lives there and in the jaw-jacking that we were doing, he mentioned that his girlfriends job at the local chicken processing plant was to stuff the inside of whole birds with shaved ice just before packaging. That water gets a nice profit at the scales.
> 
> Brad


Several years ago a butcher got caught by the state inspectors adding extra water to the meats and padding the weight. Its been many years ago but I beleive he got jail time and a hefty fine!


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 10, 2013)

I hadn't bought just wings in a long time before this weekend and I was astounded that I had to pay 2.19 a pound for wings, mostly bone...


----------



## linguica (Jan 10, 2013)

Pellet said:


> bkleinsmid said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Kansas a couple of years ago for a two week class. I meet a guy that lives there and in the jaw-jacking that we were doing, he mentioned that his girlfriends job at the local chicken processing plant was to stuff the inside of whole birds with shaved ice just before packaging. That water gets a nice profit at the scales.
> ...


At the cattle yards the cows have huge salt blocks and all the water the want before weighing and loading into cattle cars.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 10, 2013)

Linguica said:


> At the cattle yards the cows have huge salt blocks and all the water the want before weighing and loading into cattle cars.


From class and with out getting to graphic, I learned that this is because of the way the animal has to be processed at the slaughter house......It's easier to process an animal on an empty stomach.......than a full one......ShoneyBoy


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the recent high prices are caused by:

1. The holidays and use of wings for party snacks.

2. Football season snacks.

Typical demand price gauging. 

But hopefully just a seasonal bump in prices. i refuse to buy them when they are this high but wait for sales and freeze them after a trim and wash.

My wife and I like them with a crunchy coating from the deep fryer along with a mess homemade onion rings or fries and baked beans.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 11, 2013)

The price is the same year-round here.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Jan 11, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The price is the same year-round here.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Yup  x2  Way too expensive for all you get...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 12, 2013)

Unfortunatly I dont like to freeze meat. I assume a lot of the meat we buy has been frozen once already and when I take it home and freeze, thaw and cook I usually get a tougher piece of meat be it beef chicken or pork so I wind up buying whats on sale at the time and usually chicken wings are are hardly ever on sale and if they are its maybe a dime lower per lb

Oh, by the way.... heres how the came out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133848/oak-smoked-chicken-wings-on-a-open-pit

Joe


----------



## wes w (Jan 12, 2013)

If I'm doing an all day smoke, I've always got wings on for lunch.   They are expensive but still way cheaper then getting them at a restaurant, and 100 times better!   I'm doing butts and wings and bacon shrimp scallops cups today for a party.  Fixing to put my pork on.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 12, 2013)

I remember when I first started cooking.. The first Chef I worked for brought in around 200# of "Chicken Bone/Pieces" for me to learn the proper way to make stocks. about 75% was wings and the rest was back bones. I remember him telling me that the wings were crap and nobody ever eats them. If I remember correctly he said all we had to pay for the product was $2 for a 50# case......

Still to this day when we use 8 way cut chicken for buffets, the wings are what is left in the pan after everything else is taken.......


----------



## linguica (Jan 12, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> I remember when I first started cooking.. The first Chef I worked for brought in around 200# of "Chicken Bone/Pieces" for me to learn the proper way to make stocks. about 75% was wings and the rest was back bones. I remember him telling me that the wings were crap and nobody ever eats them. If I remember correctly he said all we had to pay for the product was $2 for a 50# case......
> 
> Still to this day when we use 8 way cut chicken for buffets, the wings are what is left in the pan after everything else is taken.......


It doesn't mean the wing is undesirable. I think it's because no wants greasy fingers and face at a catered affair. It's the same reason I will never order dungeness crab in the shell at a restaurant. My wife on the other hand doesn't care if anyone is watching, just give her extra napkins and stay out of the way.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

The lowly chicken wing is one of my top 3 things to eat in this life and my dear wife , who is very frugal , is always on the lookout for the very lowest price on wings. I am not old enough to remember anyone giving chicken wings away free , but I vividly remember them being 10 cents a pound when I was a kid.  1960 or so....since I've been married (40 years) the low price has crept up to 99 cents a pound and now I fear that its going to be closer to 1.29 or so....
But what is a chicken wing lover to do? 
On a positive note , now that I'm older , it only takes 3 or 4 wings to fill me , instead of 10 or 12.  My 2 boys can still put a hurtin on a plate of wings , tho.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

Went to Publix today...and actually paid attention to some of the meat prices and was not happy.  Told yall I would see what the chicken prices were around here.  Here is what I found:

Whole: $1.99 per lb

Whole cut into pieces: $1.89 per lb

Leg Quarters: $0.99 per lb

Wings: $3.09 per pound

All of the above was fresh chicken....not prepackaged

Now!!!  There was a frozen pkg...Publix Brand of Wingettes.....$9.49 for a 48 ounce bag (yes---I looked twice at the price and the weight)


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Linguica said:


> It doesn't mean the wing is undesirable. I think it's because no wants greasy fingers and face at a catered affair. It's the same reason I will never order dungeness crab in the shell at a restaurant. My wife on the other hand doesn't care if anyone is watching, just give her extra napkins and stay out of the way.


HA! OMG I just literally laughed out loud at work when I read this! HAHA. People used to say that about me at the local bar. Their "medium hot" wings were good, but when I put Franks redhot on them, something wierd/awesome happened and almost immediately the two beers I had felt like ten! People said I'd get done eating and there would be a pile of carnage in front of me and I'd have this look on my face like "What just happened?"


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 14, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> HA! OMG I just literally laughed out loud at work when I read this! HAHA. People used to say that about me at the local bar. Their "medium hot" wings were good, but when I put Franks redhot on them, something wierd/awesome happened and almost immediately the two beers I had felt like ten! People said I'd get done eating and there would be a pile of carnage in front of me and I'd have this look on my face like "What just happened?"


I Could not pass it up.....It's too funny !!!!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 14, 2013)

I have done swaped to leg quarters and just cut them in half. More meat for a lower price and they are easier to inject.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 14, 2013)

I have done swaped to leg quarters and just cut them in half. More meat for a lower price and they are easier to inject.


----------



## rangerz20 (Jan 16, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> I think the recent high prices are caused by:
> 1. The holidays and use of wings for party snacks.
> 2. Football season snacks.
> 
> ...



Just wait till after the Superbowl. Wings are goin to be short in supply and super high. Happens every season!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

RangerZ20 said:


> Just wait till after the Superbowl. Wings are goin to be short in supply and super high. Happens every season!


But they should be on sale right before....time to stock up!


----------



## venture (Jan 16, 2013)

This is totally obscene to an old man?

I remember when wings were considered nearly waste.

The popularity of these items has raised the price.  The bar-food restaurants are buying them up and raising the price.

This has happened to us westerners with the tri tips.  We used to buy them cause they were good and cheap. Still good, but not cheap.  Often selling almost as expensive as strip loins now?

Also has happened with many seafood items people used not to buy because they didn't know how to cook them.

Even short ribs are out the roof now.  People are learning how to cook meats to deliciousness. Meats they used to turn up their noses at.  That is a good thing, but it will also raise the prices.

Don't get me wrong.  I like wings.  But at $2 or $3 a pound?

I like thighs, too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 16, 2013)

We have become a dependent society for our groceries.  I wonder how much of this  goes on?


----------



## humdinger (Jan 17, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> We have become a dependent society for our groceries. I wonder how much of this goes on?


I hear ya. There's a local dairy farm/creamery 20 minutes north of me that also raises and slaughters whole hogs for sale to the general public. There's a waiting list to get them, and the farmer jokes that it's because his hogs are fed mostly ice cream, making their meat xtra sweet! lol


----------



## wes w (Jan 17, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> We have become a dependent society for our groceries. I wonder how much of this goes on?


I totally agree. I'm a big fan of buying local. but....   it cost quite a bit more.   When I can buy the same product (100% natural) at the grocery store, and your on a tight budget, its hard not to be dependent.   I was farm raised.  If bad comes to worse, I do have the know how to raise livestock, big or small.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Priced chicken wings last night at Sam's club, I had to look twice $2.19lbs........ Whole chickens were .99lbs.......When I saw thoses prices, I started wondering just how much $$$ I have sitting in the freezer at the house ????? ShoneyBoy


----------



## humdinger (Jan 17, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Priced chicken wings last night at Sam's club, I had to look twice $2.19lbs........ Whole chickens were .99lbs.......When I saw thoses prices, I started wondering just how much $$$ I have sitting in the freezer at the house ????? ShoneyBoy


LOL - I know. Same story up here too. I took a pic the other night while I was there (Sam's club) b/c I couldn't believe it how high the price was for wings.













Chicken Wings.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jan 17, 2013


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 17, 2013)

I did find out that I can buy, Boston Butts by the case at Sam's. They are 60-75lbs per case and are $1.34lbs, which is still a little on the high side, but cheaper than I've seen them in a while.......ShoneyBoy


----------



## wes w (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure what the range is but Lowes Food here  has pork shoulders on sale for .99 a pound this week!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Not sure what the range is but Lowes Food here  has pork shoulders on sale for .99 a pound this week!










I can't catch a break !!!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2013)

chicken wings in 5# at sam's today 2.39. whole pork loin 1.99 i got the loin going to cut 1" thick cure with TC then cold smoke with pitmaster pellets and AMPS. that always turns out good.

 to save on meat prices i find it on sale. then price match it at a store that doesn't have it on sale. it is usually cut and trimmed better at the store that doesn't have it on sale.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## sam3 (Jan 17, 2013)

I never paid attention to the price, to be perfectly honest. I know it's cheaper than having them at the local watering hole, so I made my own.


----------



## linguica (Jan 17, 2013)

sam3 said:


> I never paid attention to the price, to be perfectly honest. I know it's cheaper than having them at the local watering hole, so I made my own.


Not only cheaper but a lot more fun to do at home. At home you can wander through the kitchen with a beer in hand and hassle the head cook

( your wife), sit in your yard and burn sticks while you cook. Try that at you local watering hole. My favorite is shooting empty beer cans with the pellet gun.


----------



## wes w (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree Sam.   All they do is deep fry them and dunk them in sauce and triple there money.    I think homemade is way better.  Use a good rub, no sauce required.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 17, 2013)

Did no one notice that the URL talked about the Irish and British finding horsemeat in their ground beef?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Did no one notice that the URL talked about the Irish and British finding horsemeat in their ground beef?


I did.  I'm not a big fan of horsemeat myself - or maybe I am & don't know it?  I grind my own burger now so I can control exactly how much horse goes in it


----------



## linguica (Jan 17, 2013)

On the morning news they said that some meat tested as much as 29% horsee meat. Can't be any worse that old mutton.    The Leprechauns did it.


----------



## old bones (Jan 17, 2013)

The Sam's Club in our area was out of Chicken Wings for the past week and also out the week before Christmas.   I think I paid $2.39 per pound for the last ones.    Like you, the whole chicken was .99 per pound...  I guess there was too many football games going on.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 17, 2013)

themule69 said:


> chicken wings in 5# at sam's today 2.39. whole pork loin 1.99 i got the loin going to cut 1" thick cure with TC then cold smoke with pitmaster pellets and AMPS. that always turns out good.
> 
> to save on meat prices i find it on sale. then price match it at a store that doesn't have it on sale. it is usually cut and trimmed better at the store that doesn't have it on sale.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing when I can also ........SB


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Did no one notice that the URL talked about the Irish and British finding horsemeat in their ground beef?





Smoking B said:


> I did.  I'm not a big fan of horsemeat myself - or maybe I am & don't know it?  I grind my own burger now so I can control exactly how much horse goes in it





Linguica said:


> On the morning news they said that some meat tested as much as 29% horsee meat. Can't be any worse that old mutton.    The Leprechauns did it.


do you know why we eat cow instead of horse? the horse was easier to train.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 18, 2013)

themule69 said:


> do you know why we eat cow instead of horse? the horse was easier to train.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 19, 2013)

themule69 said:


> do you know why we eat cow instead of horse? the horse was easier to train.


AND the cow was easier to catch!


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Yup, sure does not look like the price is going down on the wings like I thought they would. Ummm?!?!?! Remember using wings and necks crabbing but now the wings are as expensive as crabs. 

At least BB is down, running just around a buck per pound here. "When pigs fly" is just a phrase BUTT maybe there are pig wings around somewhere?


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Yup, sure does not look like the price is going down on the wings like I thought they would. Ummm?!?!?! Remember using wings and necks crabbing but now the wings are as expensive as crabs.
> 
> At least BB is down, running just around a buck per pound here. "When pigs fly" is just a phrase BUTT maybe there are pig wings around somewhere?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's some pig wings for you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/59615/ever-done-hawg-wings-aka-pig-wings-aka-pork-shanks


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 21, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Here's some pig wings for you:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/59615/ever-done-hawg-wings-aka-pig-wings-aka-pork-shanks


LOL! The links were down but I got the drift.


----------



## smokngun (Jan 28, 2013)

I noticed right as football season started wings shot up in price, it will be interesting to see after next weekend if they come back to earth or not. If not not I wouldn't be surprised to here that the chicken processing plants are run by Exxon or Shell.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw on the news the other day that there's going to be a wing shortage. They said it was because wings are now the most popular part of the chicken. I remember when no one wanted anything to do with them! They just fed them to the dog!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 28, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> I noticed right as football season started wings shot up in price, it will be interesting to see after next weekend if they come back to earth or not. If not not I wouldn't be surprised to here that the chicken processing plants are run by Exxon or Shell.



Yea..  the chicken processing plants aren't making the BILLIONS of dollars profit PER QUARTER like the oil refineries are....   but they are trying to catch up though...


----------



## wes w (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about giving the lollipop chick legs a try this year too.     They look really cool as well


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2013)

What we need is a mild yet widespread scare about wings brought on by some teenager spreading an urban legend or rumor on social media. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nothing too over the top like salmonella or anything (cause that would make things worse). It doesn't even have to be real, just something to get the masses to put wings down for a few months so the supply can recover and serious smokers like us can enjoy them without having to take out a micro loan to purchase them! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I'm only kidding of course!)


----------



## linguica (Jan 28, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> What we need is a mild yet widespread scare about wings brought on by some teenager spreading an urban legend or rumor on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not such a bad idea. How about....: The micro-enzymes in processed chicken wings renders Viagra inert for 30 days..........


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 28, 2013)

What do you mean kidding? We need to start a rumour that there's a hormone found only in the wing that makes your Thingy shrink permanently! That will get the price back down to .35 lb!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> What do you mean kidding? We need to start a rumour that there's a hormone found only in the wing that makes your Thingy shrink permanently! That will get the price back down to .35 lb!


Well the kidding was mostly a disclaimer. I wouldn't want anyone out there thinking I want anarchy in the chicken wing world!

I do like your idea though, I can see the headlines now. "Chicken Wingy bad for your 'Thingy'" and the story would conclude with "Preliminary research studies show that only cure to the shrinkage is to switch to breasts......"


----------



## deltaphi216 (Jan 29, 2013)

it's amazing how expensive they've become.  

"Wingy Shrinky Thingy"

LOL


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 29, 2013)

What amaze me is that you can buy chicken breast cheaper then wings.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  go figure. I love wings just hate the cost of them


----------



## tom34 (Jan 29, 2013)

Years ago one around my way got caught adding kidneys to his burger grind.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Well the kidding was mostly a disclaimer. I wouldn't want anyone out there thinking I want anarchy in the chicken wing world!
> 
> I do like your idea though, I can see the headlines now. "Chicken Wingy bad for your 'Thingy'" and the story would conclude with "Preliminary research studies show that only cure to the shrinkage is to switch to breasts......"


well i just read it on the internet (SMF) so it must be true. they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true. everyone switch now. SAVE YOUR THINGY


----------



## rgacat (Jan 29, 2013)

[h1]Someone is going to have a serous party.[/h1][h1]10 Pallets of Chicken Wings Stolen Just as Super Bowl Sunday Looms[/h1]


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

rgacat said:


> [h1]Someone is going to have a serous party.[/h1][h1]10 Pallets of Chicken Wings Stolen Just as Super Bowl Sunday Looms[/h1]


Where was that at?


----------



## deltaphi216 (Jan 30, 2013)

rgacat said:


> [h1]	Someone is going to have a serous party.[/h1]
> [h1]	10 Pallets of Chicken Wings Stolen Just as Super Bowl Sunday Looms[/h1]



I have NO idea what you are talking about.  My alibi checks out.

In other news, party at my place for the SB!!!


----------



## wes w (Jan 30, 2013)

Seem you have the wings... :-)   Count me in!


----------



## linguica (Jan 30, 2013)

Wings still missing..........OK you guys   own up

http://now.msn.com/chicken-wings-stolen-from-storage-facility-ahead-of-super-bowl


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 31, 2013)

Went to the store today, wings were.............$2.89 lb       Boston Butts...........$1.98 lb     Go figure


----------



## tom34 (Jan 31, 2013)

IMHO, At $2.89, perfectly smoked ribs are a better deal. With a dry rub, less mess at a party as well.


----------



## fliptetlow (May 23, 2013)

Might be showing my age but I remember back in the 70's when wings were free at bars... :)


----------



## mountainhawg (May 24, 2013)

Along with necks, I remember using them for crabbing. How about a new bar goodie: "Buffalo Chicken Feet" might take the buying pressure off the wings
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A few weeks ago, our local Food Lion had a big sale on them, about 1/3 the normal price, too many in stock I believe, so I stocked up.


----------



## piaconis (May 24, 2013)

I feel it only right to issue a public apologize for my contribution to the wing shortage from my hard drinking days.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, sucks that the prices have been driven so far up.  I put the hurt on some wings over the last couple of decades, and they're still a family favorite.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

UH, should have posted my gripe here, I just hijacked a thread and vented about that.

Goes to show you though , once something gets popular, it goes up . . .$$$$$$

Just like Flank Steak and Brisket. . . normally a waste , but . . .







  ,yeah , I could go on , but I'l spare ya...


----------



## hambone1950 (May 26, 2013)

My wife just got 2 big packs for 1.99 per pound. We're doin em up this Memorial Day . My boys are comin over and it's been a while since we had wings. Gonna be a real treat.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## boykjo (May 27, 2013)

I found some relief. We have a new reasturant up the road called*  wild wing cafe *and they have all you can eat wings for 10.99 M-F.... I wear them out.....


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2013)

I guess its me age talking but I have quit eating wings! I refuse to pay that much for them when I can get 10# of hind quarters for less than 5.00! I freeze the thighs for gumbos, jambalayas, chicken and dumplins, or even just to fry. I tear up those legs just like wing drumettes with real meat on them.

I used to get turkey thighs from a friendly butcher. Everyone wants legs! I'll take a thigh anytime, they are more tender and they don't have those hard tendons!...LOL I live in south Louisiana, seafood is inexpensive so I need to find out how to get it on the smoker, smoked crab, smoked oysters, smoked crawfish, smoked shrimps, etc etc etc. I wonder if ya could smoke gator.....Hmmmmm

BTW Take a minute today and remember those who sacrificed so we could enjoy a day off.


----------



## wes w (May 27, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I guess its me age talking but I have quit eating wings! I refuse to pay that much for them when I can get 10# of hind quarters for less than 5.00! I freeze the thighs for gumbos, jambalayas, chicken and dumplins, or even just to fry. I tear up those legs just like wing drumettes with real meat on them.
> 
> I used to get turkey thighs from a friendly butcher. Everyone wants legs! I'll take a thigh anytime, they are more tender and they don't have those hard tendons!...LOL I live in south Louisiana, seafood is inexpensive so I need to find out how to get it on the smoker, smoked crab, smoked oysters, smoked crawfish, smoked shrimps, etc etc etc. I wonder if ya could smoke gator.....Hmmmmm
> 
> BTW Take a minute today and remember those who sacrificed so we could enjoy a day off.


The answer would be yes!   A friend of mine is going to bring some up from Hilton Head the next time he comes this way.  He says its awesome!


----------

